# Eid Greetings App



## zohaibfiaz1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Eid Greetings app provides you to send Eid card to your friends, family and loved ones. This app provides you different colorful Eid cards and you can buy more cards through buy more option. You can share these cards through facebook, Google+, Twitter and E-mail. This free app is available for Android devices. You can download this from Google play store on your devices.


----------

